# My ghost shrimp has eggs



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Tank mates are about 4 ghost shrimp, 5 zebra danio, 5 platys and one oto in a 20 gallon tank. There are some hiding spots but I am still searching for more plants for a thicker coverage. Anything I need to do in order to aid in the survival of the babies?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

They would need a separate cycled tank with a sponge filter and infusoria- way too involved for me so I just left mine in the tank and hoped for yeh best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I only have the one tank and a 1 gallon hospital tank when needed. Guess it will be survival of the fittest

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Yeah extra plants or caves will help. The larvae stage float to the surface so if you could put a handful of floating plants it would help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I will see if I can get some more hiding spots and floaters soon. Thanks for the advice

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a shrimp with eggs myself. I've had these shrimp for a while with my betta too. Surprise she didn't kill them all but they are still some here. About a week ago I found one of the shrimp with eggs. Put her in a breeder. I've had shrimp before with eggs but the babies never survived. I always try and have them survive. Hopefully these can make it even just 1 make it.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thought about putting in a breeder for the shrimp. Let me know how it works out

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I used to have ghost shrimp and that yellow fake plant on the left was always the plant I seen babies on. I got tired of having them though so I gave three to a women who took lots of guppy fry from me and I didn't add that yellow plant to my 30 gallon where the guppies now are and I'm now down to one. So probably plants like those might give you the best chance of survival. But that's just my experience. Hope you get some their great unless you don't like watching them eat dead fish. My reason for giving up. I eventually gave up fighting them for the bodies.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

The one shrimp that had berries dues a few days after my post above. Not sure what is going on in my tank

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It also depends on which species of Ghost Shirmp you have. There are actually many different types and most need salt or brackish water for the larvae to survive, after that they're okay for freshwater. So it could be that you had one that needed salt. There are a few species who don't need that though and will have some babies in freshwater but unlike the Neocaridina species, they're babies start out in the larvae stage for a few days whereas the Neo's come out looking like little shrimp already. It helps them survive better in some cases.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Not really prepared for the babies anyway, but it would save me money when the 10 I have started to die of one by one over a three week period. Only went out and bought 10 more when I had three left of the first batch. I think I only have about 5 left. I had the same issue with them slowly dying over time in a old 4 gallon I had

I may just give up on ghost shrimp and go with amano shrimp or something that is easy to breed and keep.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

